# Amazon Tree Boa



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a 4 ft female Halloween pattern on her way and I am so stoked!

Has anyone kept these before? If so please share your stories!


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 7, 2013)

I had to google them. They're beautiful.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes they are! davedood and I plan to breed them!


----------



## hierodula (Jul 7, 2013)

so cool! if i ever get the chance, i want to get em. I did some research on species when i got my first snake, and watched a few vids on these. It seems many people prefer settining up pvs pipes for the boa to curl up on, and then use the vines and leaves you would otherwise have in the terrarium. But you probably already know that lol.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 7, 2013)

hierodula said:


> so cool! if i ever get the chance, i want to get em. I did some research on species when i got my first snake, and watched a few vids on these. It seems many people prefer settining up pvs pipes for the boa to curl up on, and then use the vines and leaves you would otherwise have in the terrarium. But you probably already know that lol.


yes but I live in Montana where I can go to the mountains near streams and such to get water cured tree limbs and other sticks for my mantids too!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 7, 2013)

Pics coming soon btw!


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2013)

I've kept one in my stomach before

jk

these things r cool though


----------



## hierodula (Jul 8, 2013)

0.o alex hahah random  but ya agreed very cool


----------



## Birdman (Jul 8, 2013)

They are fun species to keep but can a little fiesty. Is the one you are getting captive born and raised or an import? If it's an import there could be several issues.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 11, 2013)

Birdman said:


> They are fun species to keep but can a little fiesty. Is the one you are getting captive born and raised or an import? If it's an import there could be several issues.


It's captive bred!


----------

